# After-Effects - Vignette-Effekt?



## darknesz (6. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Effekt den ich aus FinalCut als "Vignette" kenne, wobei die ränder abgedunkelt und leicht unscharf werden.

gibt es diesen effekt auch als "fertigen" effekt in After Effects? ich habe ihn bisher nicht gefunden...?

danke für Tipps!


----------



## chmee (6. November 2008)

Naja, als Preset nicht. Aber im Grunde genommen einfach erstellt:

*Abdunkeln :*

1. Neue Ebene ( Farbfläche ) -> Schwarz
2. Rechtsklick -> neue Maske
3. In der Timeline die Maskenoptionen öffnen
4. Form in oval ändern und weicher Rand ( mit Werten spielen, sicherlich größer 50px )
5. Transparenz der Ebene auf 15-20% stellen
6. Maske größer skalieren, dass nur noch die Ränder angeschnitten sind


*Unschärfe :*

1. neue Ebene -> AdjustmentLayer ( ich glaube Einstellungsebene )
2. Effekt -> Weichzeichnen -> zB Gausscher Weichzeichner
3. wie oben ab 2. Maske für den ovalen Schnitt


Habe es mal so pauschal ohne Ausprobieren hingeschrieben, deswegen heisst es für Dich, Ausprobieren, mit den Werten spielen und schauen, wie es Dir gefällt.. Ich denke auch, dass die Unschärfe-Ebene gleich über der Filmebene liegen sollte, darauf dann die Abdunklung.

mfg chmee


----------



## dixone (25. November 2008)

Das ganze Prozedere wie oben beschrieben mit einer Einstellungsebene, und Helligkeit/Kontrast verringern sieht auch schick aus


----------

